# Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor multicolor



## rmslover (Oct 9, 2007)

So about 2 months ago Sue Ewald gave me a group of 5 Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor multicolor. Shortly there after I lost one of them. Then one was holding so I put her into a breeding trap and 3 days later she spit 13 dead eggs.

After we moved I put the remaining 4 into a 20 long. About a week later I lost another one. Then I see one holding again. So I put the female in a plastic bowl show type tankinside the 20 long. She held for quite a long time and released the fry in the tank. then she ate the fry. While the female was in the bowl the male killed the other P. multicolor multicolor.

After doing some deep research on this fish I discovered that the newest casualty was a male, which leads me to believe the other casualties were males as well.

I was able to pick up another bag of these fish at the last club meeting. Unfortunately that bag was male heavy 3-2. Now the original female is holding. the original male is not abusive to the holding female as with revious experiences with other mouthbrooders.

So my question is should I attempt to add the 2 additional females to the tank with the original "pair" or with this species will the original male harass the new females. If I add the new females should I remove the holding female when I do ?


----------



## Fire_Chair (Apr 7, 2007)

I would add them. I had a pair in a 20 high then added another pair, that turned out to be two males, with no real aggression.


----------

